
Ask HN: What's up with the site being slow? - karmakaze
Even the logged-out Ask HN page was slow to load.<p>Is this a temporary or as yet unknown&#x2F;ongoing condition?
======
karmakaze
Cache appears to be cold:

    
    
      ubuntu@ip-172-31-65-138:~$ time curl -si 'https://news.ycombinator.com/newest?next=18651706&n=181' >/dev/null
      
      real	0m19.139s
      user	0m0.012s
      sys	0m0.003s
    
      ubuntu@ip-172-31-65-138:~$ time curl -si 'https://news.ycombinator.com/newest?next=18651706&n=181' >/dev/null
      
      real	0m0.357s
      user	0m0.015s
      sys	0m0.000s

------
client4
I was playing the, "Is it my third world internet or HN" game for a second.

------
dawnerd
13 seconds for the initial response, that's pretty brutal

------
HHalvi
Its back to its usual speed now. real 0m0.012s user 0m0.000s sys 0m0.001s

------
pcunite
Yep, was quite slow there for a bit.

------
d--b
Ooph, super slow here too...

------
sudofail
Yep, super slow for me too.

